# Honey Wafers



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I recently saw a short piece in Bee Culture that talked about a "honey wafer". It was pure honey in the shape of a hexagon and about an 1/8" thick. 

I live near the Appalacian Trail and we have thousands of hikers come through here each year. These looked like a good way to sell honey in a way that wouldn't make a mess out of the backpack.

Does anyone have any information on these? I am wondering if they could be made in a food dehydrator.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

deaconjim said:


> Does anyone have any information on these?


 :shrug: I can only assume that the answer is "No". Thanks anyway.


----------



## Sunmo (Dec 29, 2004)

deaconjim,

I've been watching your post since Monday and have been equally interested. However, I've never heard of them. They would be handy as a source of immediate energy, as long as you didn't have to pay an arm and a leg for them or could make them yourself.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunmo,
I've not been able to find any information on them so far. From the little I have seen, I think they could be made in a food dehydrator. As soon as I can get mine out of storage, I'm going to give it a try. I'll either make something that would be a great product to sell in this area, or I'll make a mess of my wife's dehydrator. I'll let you know which it turns out to be.


----------



## Sunmo (Dec 29, 2004)

If it works for you I'll give it a try. Conceptually, I foresee ruining my dehydrator.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunmo said:


> If it works for you I'll give it a try. Conceptually, I foresee ruining my dehydrator.


That thought has crossed my mind as well. Oh well, sometimes we have to make sacrifices in the name of product research!


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Nov 20, 2003)

I too am interested in this so I decided to google it. I found a few honey wafer recipes none of which are just honey. Most of then include egg and butter and a little flour as well. Most of the recipes have you make them in the oven at around 160 - 200. Line a baking sheet w/baker paper and spread or pour the mixture into circles and bake. 

What about Bee Culture? Do they have a site or someone you could email that you might possibly be able to get this info?

 Carla


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

There are a couple of bee keeping forums out there you might post this question on.

http://www.beemaster.com/beebbs/

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi


I don't believe posting other forums on here is against the rules, but if so Mods please remove this post then...Funny thing is, the second forum up there is how I found this place. :dance:


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

<<I live near the Appalacian Trail and we have thousands of hikers come through here each year.>>

Make granola!


----------

